# Torn between GF and mistress



## PTWales (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I've got myself in a huge mess and I have no one else to turn to so I'm hoping that this forum might give me some guidance/help on what to do!

I've been with my girlfriend 4 and a half years, I've been having an affair for the last 9 months. 

The affair started during a rough patch with my girlfriend, I knew this girl from work liked me and after initially saying no for a few weeks, I finally gave in to temptation. 

It started as just casual sex and "fun" between us but, as I'm guessing happens in nearly all affairs; eventually she wanted more. I'm now at the stage where she says she is completely in love with me and wants me to leave my girlfriend for her.

I do really like this girl, we have a great time together, I find her far more attractive than my girlfriend, shes really into health and fitness, the sex is great and shes just a really cool girl.

i still get on OK with my girlfriend although I now see her more as a best friend. I'm not particularly attracted to her and have totally gone off of having sex with her although we do still have a laugh and shes very easy going. This girl is completely in love with me and would never end things unless she found out that I cheated.

I honestly have no idea what to do, I feel like I want to be with the girl from the affair but I really don't want to break my girlfriends heart, I've never even broken up with someone and have no idea how I would do that to her.

Any help/guidance would be massively appreciated!


----------

